# Inpatient Hospital Coder



## budmcat (Feb 5, 2016)

Is it possible to get an inpatient coding position with a CPC credential only? 
 Would my chances be that much better with a CIC certification? I also have several
years of physician coding experience.


----------



## JMarieBrandt (Feb 8, 2016)

I wouldn't count on anyone hiring you for an inpatient position with just the CPC only. I have the CPC and I have shadowed an inpatient coder... and inpatient coding is literally a completely different beast from any other type of coding. What I learned studying for the CPC and my experience gained from physician and home health coding offered no assistance to inpatient coding. Its just a different way of thinking. I am currently studying for the CIC/CCS and its intense. There is a reason inpatient coders make as much as they do... they know like, a lot. Lol.


----------



## ErikAZ (Feb 13, 2016)

You really need to obtain a CCS credential and get your foot in the door.  Depending on your experience physician coding a way in might be coding ED charts or ancillary services first.  I have a post called "The Hospital Coding Candidate" a few pages back here that talks about what types of experience the coding staff at my hospital has and what it's taken for each of them to get a job.  Unfortunately getting the credential seems like the easy part at times!  The previous poster is correct though you need top notch anatomy, physiology, pharmacology and disease process skills before moving into the inpatient realm.  It's a different type of coding entirely and takes a somewhat different skillset.

Erik


----------



## djhcoder (Feb 14, 2016)

*Inpatient principle diagnosis of I10*

Now that there is no malignant hypertension for the principle diagnosis in ICD-10 - Medicare is kicking back the use of I10 as the principle diagnosis.

Anyone else having this issue?

Thanks


----------



## meri3986 (Feb 21, 2016)

*Totally different especially with ICD10*

You may get a recruiter that doesn't under stand that they are different but I wouldn't recommend taking a job as an inpatient coder if you only have CPC Certification.  Its like apples and oranges. I have been trying to pass the CIC practice tests I purchased and I cannot do it.  I would always wonder the same thing but now with ICD10 it is much harder.  You have to know much more Medical terminology.  There is a company that has an online course but I have the name at my office.  I will get it and send it during the week.


----------

